
The Mac as an SUV - maxt
https://512pixels.net/2016/12/the-mac-as-an-suv/
======
mergy
Here is the direct video on something I posted a while back. This also has D8
full video with Jobs. I posted this a while back as the descent of Apple
hardware focus was clearly leaning consumer.

[http://mergy.org/2013/01/of-cars-trucks-and-pcs-and-
tablets/](http://mergy.org/2013/01/of-cars-trucks-and-pcs-and-tablets/)

